# Desktop notifications



## benanderson (Mar 1, 2012)

DA has this pretty cool extension for Google Chrome that alerts you with a desktop notification if you have a new message. Though, rather than making it a little icon with a number in the corner of the browser window, I had the idea of making it a full web app using Chrome's SSB functionality.

It would alert you with a desktop notification that you had a new message, but you'd actually be able to browse them from the desktop app and, if you wanted to reply, favorite, comment etc, you then go to the full site.

Please note that this is a VERY rough mock up, I did it on my lunch break at work.






Direct Link

What do you think?


--
filler images by Hodori.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the site runs poorly enough as is without this mess.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2012)

Too difficult, sorry.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah. It is easier to just load up FA. I keep all of my galleries linked in a toolbar (on FF) and it only takes a second to click the bookmark to check FA directly.


----------



## benanderson (Mar 1, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Too difficult, sorry.


Its just HTML and AJAX running in Google Chrome. Nothing difficult there at all. b:

Then again I am talking about the site that is built using tables so, yeah. :'D



Zenia said:


> Nah. It is easier to just load up FA. I keep all of my galleries linked in a toolbar (on FF) and it only takes a second to click the bookmark to check FA directly.


Twas just an idea - the pure email notification (as with GMail's desktop app) would be a far more sensible proposition if something like this was to ever happen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2012)

benanderson said:


> Its just HTML and AJAX running in Google Chrome. Nothing difficult there at all. b:
> 
> Then again I am talking about the site that is built using tables so, yeah. :'D
> 
> ...


SoFurry have something like this, its also the main reason majority of folks who use SF have said feature TURNED OFF. Specially when I'm in the middle of a game and "boop" out of game cause I got a notification from SF, and this goes on for an hour or 2 so now I have it off cause its a bother. Yes it could be useful, but not quite practical


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 1, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Specially when I'm in the middle of a game and "boop" out of game cause I got a notification from SF, and this goes on for an hour or 2 so now I have it off cause its a bother. Yes it could be useful, but not quite practical



This is why I don't take skype-calls ingame.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2012)

benanderson said:


> Its just HTML and AJAX running in Google Chrome. Nothing difficult there at all. b:


AJAX and HTML isn't the hard part; it's the making-it-a-browser-extension part.  And don't even think about trying to suggest it as its own standalone app.


----------

